# Contacts - alphabetical order, sorting by First/Last Name?



## crivens200 (Jun 21, 2006)

I want to organise my contacts so that the names come up based on alphabetical order of their first name, not their surname.

ie if I have a mate called Ben Smith, I want this to be shown under B for Ben and not S for Smith.

Is this possible? At the moment I am inputing contact names as Smith Ben and then it appears under the contacts as Ben, Smith . . . any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## dodgy (Jun 21, 2006)

Photo Contacts does provide this option. It lets your sort on different parameters.  

http://www.pocketx.net/smartphone/photocontacts.html


----------



## Koksie (Jun 21, 2006)

You can change the way contacts are displayed in Outlook on your desktop and then sync then to your device. You can also install the attached cabs, they will give you an option in the pop-up menu when you tap and hold a contact on how to show the contacts.


----------



## crivens200 (Jun 21, 2006)

OK, cool. Thanks for the help.


----------



## itesla (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone know how to make the Contacts remember my selected filter?

My old phone had 25 contacts that I actually call with any regularity.  My Outlook contacts has a thousand or something.  I don't want to scroll through all those so I created a "Phone" category hoping to have the big list filtered.  But, Contacts won't remember the filter and I don't want to re-select it every time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Phoney (Jun 21, 2006)

Raj Pillai solved the "First Name, Last Name" problem by writing a free Outlook plug-in.  I've used it with no problems.

It's *very easy* and convenient.

Instructions:
http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/raj/FileAs.html
The App:
http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/raj/Download/FileAsSorter.zip

You double-click to install this plugin.
Then, you open your Outlook Contacts, click "File As Sorter" in the toolbar, and it will ask you how you want to sort your contacts. Click "First, Last" and voila! Now your contacts will appear the way you want on your phone.


----------



## bubism (Jun 22, 2006)

Do what I did. I highlighted my most frequently called contacts as such:


John Smith -> [John] Smith

The [ symbol comes before A, thus the [-ized names are always listed first.

Just don't use: "John" Smith, or your pda will go crazy whenever you try to Sms/Mms him - as I discovered the very hard way.


----------



## thompsd (Jun 23, 2006)

A little off topic but there's a great bit of software for the Treo that does this called Initiate;

http://www.hobbyistsoftware.com/

I've pinged them about developing something for Win5 platform but so far no luck, maybe if more would join the chorus.

With this program you simply could input letters and it would bring up anything that matched the order.  So for Bob Smith you could imput bsh or oth, you get the idea, very cool, worked great, we need it for windows.


----------



## mattucd (Jun 23, 2006)

What I did was I removed all the first names. Then under the "Last name" field, I put in the full name. That works well


----------



## Phoney (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe I wasn't clear - the Outlook plugin I mentioned will automatically re-sort all your contacts as First, Last, so as soon as you sync, all your contacts will show up in the right order.


----------



## zero_divide_1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I wrote a small little .NET CF 2.0 app that handles this pretty well. Very lightweight and definitely gets the job done. And its free (of course, you can donate, though! ).

See my post over here at MoDaCo about it.

Thanks!


----------



## molski (Jun 30, 2006)

Although I normally use a little plug-in that saves as First, Last....this is quite a cool app!!

Although it required the (BIG) 5 MB .Net on my Main Memory (that is the only thing that sucks, but hey....I was sure that one time, I had to install .Net, so I just gotta live with that, but 30MB free Main Memory is still okay ), it's good enough to have it staying installed on my Wizard.

Thanks bro!


Molski


----------



## zero_divide_1 (Jul 1, 2006)

molski said:
			
		

> Although I normally use a little plug-in that saves as First, Last....this is quite a cool app!!
> 
> Although it required the (BIG) 5 MB .Net on my Main Memory (that is the only thing that sucks, but hey....I was sure that one time, I had to install .Net, so I just gotta live with that, but 30MB free Main Memory is still okay ), it's good enough to have it staying installed on my Wizard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully in the next few weeks I will develop integration into the contacts list as well as a smaller footprint file (I know C++ _extremely_ well, but I didn't want to have to deal with all the code and I just started learning a bit with C#) so it loads quicker and requires less memory. I'll keep you posted on its progress. Thanks for the props though![/i]


----------



## molski (Jul 1, 2006)

!Sounds real good zero_devide_1!

I'll be lookin' around for you and your updated program


----------



## soulpilot (Jul 2, 2006)

HI ,u can use this cab file to change the way contacts look also u can add conpany name ...its preety cool bein usin it from quite some time .


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 2, 2006)

here is a simple reg tweak that changes the contacts to go by first name then last.....

Life is much easier since I found this little tweak....


----------



## Rockinfigs (Jul 4, 2006)

wheres the tweak??


----------



## crazyazn23 (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how to add search for contacts from the today screen? Thanks!


----------



## McHale (Jul 14, 2006)

crazyazn23 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to add search for contacts from the today screen? Thanks!

Click to collapse



yup

http://www.cs.pitt.edu/~jmisurda/ppc/SearchToday.ARM.CAB

enjoy...


----------



## crazyazn23 (Jul 18, 2006)

McHale said:
			
		

> yup
> 
> http://www.cs.pitt.edu/~jmisurda/ppc/SearchToday.ARM.CAB
> 
> enjoy...

Click to collapse



thanx but that's not it..... that's the web search, i need the contact search.


----------



## hamm3r (Jul 20, 2006)

> Anyone know how to make the Contacts remember my selected filter?

Click to collapse



I too was interested in this feature.

Here's what I do as a work around.

1. I create a new category called "_Personal" (note the underscore) and file all of my frequent contacts under this category.
2. Using SPB Pocket Plus I remapped my envelope key (Upper left) to be the "contacts" key.

When you push the NEW contacts key 4x, you will be at your filtered list.
You have to hit it 4 times because the list will come up in this order:

1st time: unfiltered
2nd time: Recent
3rd time: No Category
4th time: _Personal

Note1: If you do not create the _Personal category, you can still use the remap method, but you will have to hit the key a bunch more times because after "No Category" it will bring up the filters in alphabetical order.

Note2: You can't use this method unless you create a hard key for contacts. The soft key will not work because after you hit the softkey for contacts, the softkey will then become mapped to "Menu".


----------



## jimmur (Jul 24, 2006)

Another option is Pocket Informant.  It will allow you to sort by Last/First, First/Last and many other options.


----------



## jimmur (Jul 24, 2006)

Another option is Pocket Informant.  It will allow you to sort by Last/First, First/Last and many other options.


----------



## lgmdaniel (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers.. works just lovely...


----------



## jeasbe (Jul 28, 2006)

crazyazn23 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to add search for contacts from the today screen? Thanks!

Click to collapse



*SPB DIARY *DOES JUST THAT Only that It Puts a Load on the Resources.
Not Just Contacts_.."Just switch between the four tabs to get fast access to your Calendar, Tasks, Contacts and Notes.All from the TODAY SCREEN ! "_

A VIRTUAL TOUR AVAILABLE HERE ::

http://www.spbsoftwarehouse.com/products/diary/tour.html?en


----------



## medmansri (Aug 2, 2006)

soulpilot said:
			
		

> HI ,u can use this cab file to change the way contacts look also u can add conpany name ...its preety cool bein usin it from quite some time .

Click to collapse



Thank you!  This little program is probably the best one out of the lot for what we need it to do.  It organizes ALL of the contacts the way you want it to.  Thanks again!


----------



## GerooTech (Aug 2, 2006)

good work


----------



## whats good (Aug 5, 2006)

can't you just write it as ben-smith, thats what i do, i suppose the hyphen isn't ideal, just seems the easiest way.


----------



## FreakinSyco (Aug 14, 2006)

I've found the simpliest way to solve the problem is just put everyones full names in the first name field and leave the last name field blank. It keeps everyone sorted by first name and keeps the whole lastname, firstname issue from showing up.


----------



## jugulator (Aug 19, 2006)

itesla said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to make the Contacts remember my selected filter?
> 
> My old phone had 25 contacts that I actually call with any regularity.  My Outlook contacts has a thousand or something.  I don't want to scroll through all those so I created a "Phone" category hoping to have the big list filtered.  But, Contacts won't remember the filter and I don't want to re-select it every time.
> 
> Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



I am interested in this as well. It would be very handy if Contacts remembers the filter, rather than searching all the 400 contacts to find a phone number.
Anyone?


----------



## jugulator (Aug 19, 2006)

itesla said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to make the Contacts remember my selected filter?
> 
> My old phone had 25 contacts that I actually call with any regularity.  My Outlook contacts has a thousand or something.  I don't want to scroll through all those so I created a "Phone" category hoping to have the big list filtered.  But, Contacts won't remember the filter and I don't want to re-select it every time.
> 
> Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



I am interested in this as well. It would be very handy if Contacts remembers the filter, rather than searching all the 400 contacts to find a phone number.
Anyone?


----------



## scutter (Sep 9, 2006)

xxpinballxx said:
			
		

> here is a simple reg tweak that changes the contacts to go by first name then last.....
> 
> Life is much easier since I found this little tweak....

Click to collapse



I'm really thick!

How do you open the cap files?
I've copied the above to my Wizard, but can't get any further than that?
I don't use Outlook on my PC, I prefer Outlook Express.

Thanks for any replies
{>


----------



## kelu (Sep 12, 2006)

scutter said:
			
		

> I'm really thick!
> 
> How do you open the cap files?
> I've copied the above to my Wizard, but can't get any further than that?
> ...

Click to collapse



cab files are installation files, just click on them (from the device's file explorer) and they will install the softw on your device


----------



## kelu (Sep 12, 2006)

personally for the most used contacts I use the today Photo dial plugin:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/viewtopic.php?t=48545


----------



## jackrandom (Sep 16, 2006)

jugulator said:
			
		

> itesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Here's another vote for this feature - this would be great!


----------



## mrchicken (Sep 24, 2006)

FreakinSyco said:
			
		

> I've found the simpliest way to solve the problem is just put everyones full names in the first name field and leave the last name field blank. It keeps everyone sorted by first name and keeps the whole lastname, firstname issue from showing up.

Click to collapse



Just to address this since some people seem to be confused by this (as was I when I first started seeing this tip): You do this by hitting the little arrow in the name field.

Also, when you do this, you lose the ability to start typing the last name OR the first name for auto-search. You'll only be able to do the first name.


----------



## ba_ronen (Oct 6, 2006)

HI CAN YOU USE IT FOR E-mail in the pocketpc ?


----------



## contentryder (Oct 12, 2006)

the outlook plugin worked for me 


thanks a lot! =D


----------



## drakethib (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there a link for Zero's website for his file is?


----------



## Nicnatros (Oct 31, 2006)

jackrandom said:


> Here's another vote for this feature - this would be great!

Click to collapse



I don't think anyone is keeping track, but I'll vote for this as well.

This doesn't make any sense why it doesn't remember what you set the filter as.  Previously I had a Cingular 2125 smartphone running WM5 for smartphones.  The contacts application on it would remember the filter you set forever.  I have a lot of additional contacts that I don't talk to anymore. I like the ability to have them on the phone so that if they called it would show their name, but don't want them to show up in contacts unless I take my filter off.

Sometimes I have to wonder if they do any real life testing of products like these before they release them.  A team of 5 power users testing the phone from day to day over a couple weeks could find and report these issues before it went into production.


----------



## addicus (Nov 9, 2006)

Phoney said:


> Raj Pillai solved the "First Name, Last Name" problem by writing a free Outlook plug-in. I've used it with no problems.
> 
> It's *very easy* and convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I've been emailing back and forth with Raj for the last 2 days.  He is a very nice fellow.  This file above will work for Outlook, he can create one for Outlook Express, but if you use Outlook Web Access, he isn't able to do it.


----------



## addicus (Nov 9, 2006)

soulpilot said:


> HI ,u can use this cab file to change the way contacts look also u can add conpany name ...its preety cool bein usin it from quite some time .

Click to collapse




This cab works wonderfully.  Thank you very much. 

Be warned all your contacts may dissappear (mine did) until you resink.

All you do is run the cab then go to program files, choose which way you want your contacts (make sure they are backed up).  If your contacts disappear like mine, use activesync to restore them or put them back from where you saved them. 

Peace and Love.


----------



## TheCritic (Nov 18, 2006)

jackrandom said:


> Here's another vote for this feature - this would be great!

Click to collapse



I'd also really like a way for contacts to remember the filter setting!!  In my case I'd set 'No Categories'.  When I saw this option I was amazed how useful it was, went through and set categories on private and previous employer contacts, then was bummed when I realized it doesn't stick.


----------



## AsifM3100 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi 

Downloaded the Raj plug in and reordered ny contacts list on the PC. Then synced with phone and contacts were correcly ordered. However entering a new contact on the phone saves it as lastname, firstname.

Any more ideas ?


----------



## vijay555 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, use the cabs posted above,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=966683&postcount=3
which let you resort your contacts on the fly directly from the device.

V


----------



## pradeepks (Dec 16, 2006)

A wonderful piece of work by Raj...


----------



## Phoney (Dec 19, 2006)

AsifM3100 said:


> Hi
> 
> Downloaded the Raj plug in and reordered ny contacts list on the PC. Then synced with phone and contacts were correcly ordered. However entering a new contact on the phone saves it as lastname, firstname.
> 
> Any more ideas ?

Click to collapse



I solve this problem by running the Raj plugin in Outlook. 

In other words --
* Create new contact on phone
* Phone orders it Last, First
* Run the Raj plugin on my PC
* Phone syncs and contacts are now all First, Last again!

It's not any trouble for me -- I don't add many contacts via my phone. I might run around with a couple of contacts out-of-order for a week, but I eventually sync and everything works.


----------



## thuggin (Dec 25, 2006)

Koksie said:


> You can change the way contacts are displayed in Outlook on your desktop and then sync then to your device. You can also install the attached cabs, they will give you an option in the pop-up menu when you tap and hold a contact on how to show the contacts.

Click to collapse




How do you load these files in a 8525.   These files are not working.


----------



## spampa (Dec 26, 2006)

jackrandom said:


> Here's another vote for this feature - this would be great!

Click to collapse



The remind-selected-filter feature in the contact database would be great!
Still haven't found anything in this thread


----------



## Don. (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi guys,

I use yahoo Go! to sync contacts and not outlook.

How do I go about configuring the Address book to list names in firstname lastname order?


----------



## natee (Apr 10, 2007)

Phoney said:


> I solve this problem by running the Raj plugin in Outlook.
> 
> In other words --
> * Create new contact on phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Just stumbled upon all this while browsing around the forums, and would like to confirm this as working on Outlook 2007 as well. Brilliant add-on!!


----------



## ninodelsol (Aug 5, 2007)

Raj's File As Outlook plugin is GREAT.  Saves a lot of time by avoiding the need to change "file as" on individual contacts, either in Outlook or on your device with the installation of .cab files (and no 3rd party clutter on your device if you don't want).

Highly recommended.


----------



## addicus (Aug 5, 2007)

crivens200 said:


> I want to organise my contacts so that the names come up based on alphabetical order of their first name, not their surname.
> 
> ie if I have a mate called Ben Smith, I want this to be shown under B for Ben and not S for Smith.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




This freeware program called Contact Fix will allow it to happen.  Enjoy!


----------



## addicus (Aug 5, 2007)

ninodelsol said:


> Raj's File As Outlook plugin is GREAT.  Saves a lot of time by avoiding the need to change "file as" on individual contacts, either in Outlook or on your device with the installation of .cab files (and no 3rd party clutter on your device if you don't want).
> 
> Highly recommended.

Click to collapse



Raj and I had a few converstations and unfortunately he doesn't use Outlook Web Access so he doesn't have a way tomake the program compatible with it.

Therefore I was forced to find the Contact Fix 1.3 program that I have posted above.  It runs on the phone, has a small footprint and works.


----------



## addicus (Aug 5, 2007)

soulpilot said:


> HI ,u can use this cab file to change the way contacts look also u can add conpany name ...its preety cool bein usin it from quite some time .

Click to collapse



Sorry for the above post.  This guy I got the program first so all praises to Soulpilot.  YeeeyaH!


----------



## ninodelsol (Aug 5, 2007)

addicus said:


> Raj and I had a few converstations and unfortunately he doesn't use Outlook Web Access so he doesn't have a way tomake the program compatible with it.
> 
> Therefore I was forced to find the Contact Fix 1.3 program that I have posted above.  It runs on the phone, has a small footprint and works.

Click to collapse



Does Contact Fix 1.3 change all the contacts to First Name, Last Name at once?  If so, then that is a great alternative!


----------



## Wexx (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there any utility able to show contact as nickname only or more preferably able to let me edit the "file as" field by hand?

Thanks in advance


----------



## deedee (Aug 20, 2007)

addicus said:


> This freeware program called Contact Fix will allow it to happen.  Enjoy!

Click to collapse



Now this i like, its a piece of "Ronseal" software, it does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## funy (Aug 21, 2007)

Koksie said:


> You can change the way contacts are displayed in Outlook on your desktop and then sync then to your device. You can also install the attached cabs, they will give you an option in the pop-up menu when you tap and hold a contact on how to show the contacts.

Click to collapse



did the trick for me. many thanks.


----------



## pharmartacist (Sep 2, 2007)

*my contact cant add new file*

please help me my contact is broke cant add new  number


----------



## d.cortez (Oct 31, 2007)

addicus said:


> This freeware program called Contact Fix will allow it to happen.  Enjoy!

Click to collapse



my goodness! what took me so long to find this! it sorted my 200 contacts in no time flat! ths.


----------



## trublu (Nov 16, 2007)

addicus said:


> This freeware program called Contact Fix will allow it to happen.  Enjoy!

Click to collapse



this makes me want to cry. i actually wasted a decent portion of my life doing this by hand


----------



## wim26 (Feb 13, 2008)

*trying to change my contacts*

hey,

i know that this has been discussed on xda numerous times. so sorry in advance!! im trying to change my contacts on my tytnii. i want my contacts to show first name first. i also have some contacts that begin with school. so when i press "s" i will go to school. i tried all the programs: fileasl, contactchanger etc. but this doesnt seem to work. can somebody help pls.

maybe i can better ask: 

do these programs work on a wm6 device like tytn ii. 
does the program change the names in the device or is it only for new contacts.

i also tried the converter for outlook but that also doesnt do anything. what the [email protected]^#&*^&k am i doing wrong. 
im getting really pissed now trying to convert my contact list....!!!

pls help........thanks


----------



## t0flus (Feb 14, 2008)

My application (http://www.shubaroo.com/index.php?module=contact) will loop all the existing contacts on your device. It will change all contacts to show as Firstname Middlename Lastname. 

When ever you add a new contact you will have to run the application. 

I've tested it on HTC TyTn II with success.


----------



## shapiror06 (Feb 15, 2008)

isnt there just a simple registry edit to correst this?  i could have swore I came accross it once.  just edit the registry and it changes all the contact and changes the default for future contact adds.  anyone know?


----------



## t0flus (Feb 15, 2008)

I found a reg entry here at XDA a long time ago too. But that did not change anything on any of my devices.....

I started on a new version of the Contact fix but I never had time to finish it. The idea was to make it run as a system service and register for notifications whenever a new contact is added or an old one is edited and change the FileAs property automatically......the service part and the notification part is more or less done... but there are a lot of issues that needs to be tested... I don't want to release an application that destroys contact lists  

I believe it would be wize to disable the service when ever activesync tries to syncronize against outlook or an exchange server....?
An exeptionlist would be nice... So you can display different contacts in diffrent ways...
A custom FileAs option where you can type for instance: "%f %m %l" for "Firstname Middlename Lastname" or "%l, %f %m for "Lastname, Firstmane Middlename"
And so on.... 


So many ideas... so little time.....I wish a day had 30 hours  

Ø


----------



## trlopes1974 (Feb 20, 2008)

*contact utilities*

Check this..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=368858&highlight=contact


----------



## cincy1020 (Feb 23, 2008)

shapiror06 said:


> isnt there just a simple registry edit to correst this?  i could have swore I came accross it once.  just edit the registry and it changes all the contact and changes the default for future contact adds.  anyone know?

Click to collapse



Hi:
I wish there were one also, if you ever find it, please post it here 
I will do the same in case I come across anything.
Thanks!


----------



## trlopes1974 (Mar 3, 2008)

try my little app: see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=368858


----------



## mahender (Mar 28, 2008)

the contact fixer is a quality cab.... thanks.... 
i assume that it will sort any new contacts i add also?????
thanksonce again.

p.s. i thouhg tthere was a thread regarding doing reg tweaks instead. maybe imagined it.
never mibnd.


----------



## sf777cop (May 19, 2008)

*Does anybody have this for the S620 smartphone*



Koksie said:


> You can change the way contacts are displayed in Outlook on your desktop and then sync then to your device. You can also install the attached cabs, they will give you an option in the pop-up menu when you tap and hold a contact on how to show the contacts.

Click to collapse



It wont work on S620  can you or anybody modify it to work on smartphone


----------



## crobs808 (Jun 4, 2008)

mattucd said:


> What I did was I removed all the first names. Then under the "Last name" field, I put in the full name. That works well

Click to collapse



lol, you dont have to do that...

Go to your contacts, edit one of them, and scroll down a few lines, you will see "File As"...you can file it as their regular name like "John Smith" rather than "Smith, John"

just change that "file as" line for each one.


----------



## Toggi007 (Dec 12, 2008)

Phoney said:


> Raj Pillai solved the "First Name, Last Name" problem by writing a free Outlook plug-in.  I've used it with no problems.
> 
> It's *very easy* and convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent little plugin for sorting the Outlook Contacts. Simple and easy.

Thank you.


----------



## Ctrl+A (Dec 29, 2008)

*Excellent app !*

thank you very much - this issue was getting on my nerves - microsoft just can't seem to get some things right - even when they supply the 
option! lol


----------



## losttrack (Dec 29, 2008)

Phoney said:


> Raj Pillai solved the "First Name, Last Name" problem by writing a free Outlook plug-in.  I've used it with no problems.
> 
> It's *very easy* and convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fantastic, works easily and instantly.

Thanks!


----------



## papinho (Jan 5, 2010)

Koksie said:


> You can change the way contacts are displayed in Outlook on your desktop and then sync then to your device. You can also install the attached cabs, they will give you an option in the pop-up menu when you tap and hold a contact on how to show the contacts.

Click to collapse



Hi.
Are these cabs working on WM 6.5? I installed fileasfl.arm_570.cab, but nothing happens. Even when I hold on a contact, no pop up appears.

>>Sorry, it works but only in original windows contacts list, not in TouchFlo 3D one.


----------



## lordfreyr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Nickname first*

Is there any way, to display the nickname first?
Or to display only the nickname, and the first/surname only if there isn't any nickname?

Sorry about my English!


----------



## player911 (Apr 20, 2010)

papinho said:


> Hi.
> Are these cabs working on WM 6.5? I installed fileasfl.arm_570.cab, but nothing happens. Even when I hold on a contact, no pop up appears.
> 
> >>Sorry, it works but only in original windows contacts list, not in TouchFlo 3D one.

Click to collapse



Well it works for me, except after like 3 minutes they will start to revert back to Lastname, Firstname.

I don't know what changes. I ended up deleted all of my contacts, restoring a backup, and now they're fine. As soon as I swap with Google Exchange, they'll be screwed up again.

Perhaps a full registry dump before/after then do a B-Compare on the two reg files to see whats changed. It has to be some reg entry.


----------



## genaldar (Apr 24, 2010)

player911 said:


> Well it works for me, except after like 3 minutes they will start to revert back to Lastname, Firstname.
> 
> I don't know what changes. I ended up deleted all of my contacts, restoring a backup, and now they're fine. As soon as I swap with Google Exchange, they'll be screwed up again.
> 
> Perhaps a full registry dump before/after then do a B-Compare on the two reg files to see whats changed. It has to be some reg entry.

Click to collapse



It's syncing with Google, it gets me every time too. I love the fact that Google offers their service for free (I'm syncing with free hosted email for my domain) but it's a pain. I also hate how small the picture Google syncs.


----------



## vivi134 (Oct 3, 2010)

Phoney said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear - the Outlook plugin I mentioned will automatically re-sort all your contacts as First, Last, so as soon as you sync, all your contacts will show up in the right order.

Click to collapse



First, Last or Last, First...It works well in Outlook but not in the HTC Desire where it is always sorted First, Last whatever the way your sort them in outlook


----------



## Chameleon846 (May 23, 2011)

Phoney said:


> Raj Pillai solved the "First Name, Last Name" problem by writing a free Outlook plug-in.  I've used it with no problems.
> 
> It's *very easy* and convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Sorry to resurrect an old post, but I've been using Raj's utility for a while & it's excellent. I've just reformatted my PC but the download link no longer works. Does anyone have a copy of the 'FileAsSorter' file, or know where to download it from?
Thanks


*** EDIT ***

I contacted the owner of the pocketpcfaq website about this & he replied the following:

I recently moved to another server.  I just fixed an access issue and the web page is working fine now.  See http://www.pocketpcfaq.com/raj/FileAs.html

Thank you for your note.

Sincerely,

Chris De Herrera
http://www.pocketpcfaq.com
http://www.pocketpctalk.com
http://www.tabletpctalk.com

The link is now working fine again.

If you're having problems with you Outlook contacts order being messed up (by HTC sync / Android phones) then this utility is a life saver!


----------

